

Jersey 2.6 has been released - vzacnetago
http://blog.dejavu.sk/2014/02/21/jersey-2-6-has-been-released-new-and-noteworthy/

======
awnird
Most immediate reason for me to upgrade is that they resolved the issue with
the Guava dependency. This means I can easily use Jersey, along with the
latest version of Guava.

------
Mithaldu
How to write a good release announcement: Put the most prominent change in the
announcement title.

How to write a release announcement that will be ignored: Write a title that
only says something new was released.

------
curtis
I only vaguely understand what Jersey is, depite (apparently) having used it.
Here's a couple of links that may help readers understand what it is:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Jersey](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Jersey)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_API_for_RESTful_Web_Servic...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_API_for_RESTful_Web_Services)

------
jerseyuser
The Jersey versions 2 and above are examples of turning a successful user
friendly project into an application server specific JAX-RS framework(?). The
versions prior to 2 allowed clean integration with many popular frameworks
(spring / guice) etc. Now they have this thing called bridge which provides
abstraction over abstraction over abstraction.

Paul Sandoz why did you leave man ?

------
heezo
So...there's a New Jersey?

Sorry, I had to. :/

